# 1939 Schwinn new world tourist



## 50merc (Feb 28, 2017)

Hello out there, am brand spanking new to this site as well as a beginner in the collection department. ( even though I have 55+ bikes mostly girls 40' 50' 60's.) Anyways a neighbor of mine has a 1939 schwinn New World tourist that has a 2 speed kick back in pretty good condition. Anyone have any idea / direction on what it may be worth by chance? Any input would be deeply appreciated.


----------



## Clark58mx (Feb 28, 2017)

Hello, welcome. 
I would try and add up the good parts on the bike. But unfortunately prewar lightweights aren't really that desirable. But if it's prewar, it may have some valueable parts on it that were used on other models.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 28, 2017)

Let's see some pics! Men's or ladies model?

Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 28, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Let's see some pics! Men's or ladies model?
> 
> Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk




Ditto...................... And I would assume girls since the OP is female. 

Welcome to The Cabe 50merc.


----------



## mrg (Feb 28, 2017)

PICS!!, If it has a 2 spd kickback, not orignal to a 39 bike, they were not available till the 1960's


----------



## SirMike1983 (Mar 1, 2017)

mrg said:


> PICS!!, If it has a 2 spd kickback, not orignal to a 39 bike, they were not available till the 1960's




Correct - a 2-speed kickback would be a later addition, and it could be someone put wheels from a 1960s-era Schwinn 3-speed onto an older frame. It became much easier to get tires for the Schwinn S6 rim by that point than the older, 599mm (26 x 1.375 size). That being said, you could fit the Schwinn tires onto some of the 599mm rims with a little work. 

In any event, most of these New Worlds that turn up are not 1939 bikes - those would be very early. Most pre-war bikes are 1940-41 production (a few 1942, especially with blackout parts). Post-war (of course) involved plenty of production up to the early 1950s, when the New World was phased out in favor of the World, World Varsity, and World Traveler line of bikes.


----------



## 50merc (Mar 6, 2017)

Clark58mx said:


> Hello, welcome.
> I would try and add up the good parts on the bike. But unfortunately prewar lightweights aren't really that desirable. But if it's prewar, it may have some valueable parts on it that were used on other models.



Well thank you for the welcome &  the info deeply appreciated


----------



## 50merc (Mar 6, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Let's see some pics! Men's or ladies model?
> 
> Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk



Actually it is a men's bike . The rear hub has 3 yellow lines & that's just what my friend stated .i actually have yet to look that close or ride it  as she only pops into town once a month .


----------



## 50merc (Mar 6, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> Ditto...................... And I would assume girls since the OP is female.
> 
> Welcome to The Cabe 50merc.





GTs58 said:


> Ditto...................... And I would assume girls since the OP is female.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 6, 2017)

Well, you know what they say when one assumes something.  lol


----------



## 50merc (Mar 6, 2017)

Sorry but my damn fat fingers must have hit female when I initially signed in, so yes I am male . As I stated I have been collecting for a few years but far from knowledgeable as I have so many projects going on I have not had the time to educate myself over the years. Trying to upload a couple of pix by weeks end on the 39 , as I have just started trying to figure out what years some of the others I have are. I do know that I have a men's mid 50s hawthorne , 3 Columbias ,  a road master and about 4-5 more I have to dig out. Also have 4 mid forties monarks, 2'late 30's ?? Elgins ,,,,& some 50's schwinn s all girls that are in good shape . I'm going to try to shoot sum pix & list em next month, need to get rid of 45 + for some room .


----------



## 50merc (Mar 6, 2017)

Sorry but when I signed up I rifled thru the " intro" & my fatasss fingers did the walking so no no female here. Hopefully I can get sum pix of this one up by weeks end & a few others I want need to get rid of . Btw it's  a men's  on th new world bike


----------



## 50merc (Mar 6, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> Well, you know what they say when one assumes something.  lol



Right? Lol


----------



## 50merc (Mar 6, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Let's see some pics! Men's or ladies model?
> 
> Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk



Hopefully I can get some posted by weeks end


----------



## 50merc (Mar 15, 2017)

Finally got some pix .anyone have any idea on value?


----------



## 50merc (Mar 15, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Let's see some pics! Men's or ladies model?
> 
> Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk



Finally got a pick on the schwinn


50merc said:


> Hello out there, am brand spanking new to this site as well as a beginner in the collection department. ( even though I have 55+ bikes mostly girls 40' 50' 60's.) Anyways a neighbor of mine has a 1939 schwinn New World tourist that has a 2 speed kick back in pretty good condition. Anyone have any idea / direction on what it may be worth by chance? Any input would be deeply appreciated.


----------



## 50merc (Mar 15, 2017)

50merc said:


> Hello out there, am brand spanking new to this site as well as a beginner in the collection department. ( even though I have 55+ bikes mostly girls 40' 50' 60's.) Anyways a neighbor of mine has a 1939 schwinn New World tourist that has a 2 speed kick back in pretty good condition. Anyone have any idea / direction on what it may be worth by chance? Any input would be deeply appreciated.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Mar 16, 2017)

It is a pre-war New World with mid or late 1960s era wheels. What is the extra wheel in the picture? Could be the original front from the look of it(?). Condition looks excellent and the bike is quite complete aside from the wheelset being later. This is a basic New World - 1 piece crank with coaster brake as the only brake. It likely had a single speed coaster originally, but those 1960s wheels will work fine on the bike.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Mar 16, 2017)

SirMike1983 said:


> It is a pre-war New World with mid or late 1960s era wheels. What is the extra wheel in the picture? Could be the original front from the look of it(?). Condition looks excellent and the bike is quite complete aside from the wheelset being later. This is a basic New World - 1 piece crank with coaster brake as the only brake. It likely had a single speed coaster originally, but those 1960s wheels will work fine on the bike.





postwar dropouts


----------



## SirMike1983 (Mar 16, 2017)

The New World started with forward facing dropouts before the ballon tire bikes did - prior to the war. 







rustystone2112 said:


> postwar dropouts


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 16, 2017)

SirMike1983 said:


> The lightweights like the New World had forward facing dropouts before the ballon tire bikes did - prior to the war.



Looks like i just learned something today


----------



## rustystone2112 (Mar 16, 2017)

http://schwinncruisers.com/catalogs/1939.html
1939 catalog shows rear facing


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 16, 2017)

rustystone2112 said:


> 1939 catalog shows rear facing View attachment 437024




I'm betting that's a 1940 model then, not a 39


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 16, 2017)

SirMike1983 said:


> The New World started with forward facing dropouts before the ballon tire bikes did - prior to the war.



The term "drop out" refers to that style of the REAR FORK. No such animal as rear facing drop outs lol


----------



## SirMike1983 (Mar 16, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> I'm betting that's a 1940 model then, not a 39




Yeah - probably 1940 or 41 - the very earliest in '39 had rear-facing. The New World Racer also had rear-facing. The New World touring had forward-facing in '40, '41, and '42. I've owned one from each of those years, all with forward-facing drops. 

'38-39






'40:





'41:







'42 with partial black out parts:





The New World is one of the best "values" out there still in vintage bikes. They're really well-made, ride nicely, and cost a fraction of what a ballooner in the same condition from the same year would cost.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 16, 2017)

PCHiggin said:


> The term "drop out" refers to that style of the rear fork. No such animal as rear facing drop outs lol




thank you...thank you 



 

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/pa...schematics-non-discussion-thread.70318/page-2

Post #24


----------



## 50merc (Mar 16, 2017)

rustystone2112 said:


> postwar dropouts



Yes I believe that in the background are the the original wheels as the gal that  owns this says her brother probably changed it when he was a kid but kept the originals. Have to further investigate


----------



## 50merc (Mar 16, 2017)

SirMike1983 said:


> Yeah - probably 1940 or 41 - the very earliest in '39 had rear-facing. The New World Racer also had rear-facing. The New World touring had forward-facing in '40, '41, and '42. I've owned one from each of those years, all with forward-facing drops.
> 
> '38-39
> 
> ...



Nice very nice !


----------



## rhenning (Mar 17, 2017)

I have 3 of the 1940 to 42 Worlds including this one that had the optional AS&C cottered crankset.  Coverted it to a Club (path) Racer and it is a very nice riding bike.  Roger


----------



## 50merc (Mar 17, 2017)

Any ruff idea on value??


----------



## rhenning (Mar 17, 2017)

The one in the picture I paid $80 for it as a standard bike.  Roger


----------



## rhenning (Mar 17, 2017)

My bike in the picture I paid $80 for it as a complete bike.  Roger


----------



## rennfaron (Feb 22, 2019)

50merc said:


> View attachment 436733View attachment 436734View attachment 436735View attachment 436736View attachment 436737



Does anyone know what type of saddle this is? And is it correct for this bike / year?


----------



## Roger Henning (Feb 23, 2019)

Looks like a reproduction or real saddle for a heavyweight bike.  Never would have been on a New World unless the dealer or owner changed it.  Roger


----------



## rennfaron (Feb 23, 2019)

Roger Henning said:


> Looks like a reproduction or real saddle for a heavyweight bike.  Never would have been on a New World unless the dealer or owner changed it.  Roger



Thanks Roger. That is what I thought. Looks almost exactly like this saddle up on the board now. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/mens-troxel-pre-war-saddle.146452/ And I guess the follow-up question is, what is the saddle that would go on the '39 (I see the catalog photo but what brand)?


----------



## Roger Henning (Feb 24, 2019)

The old ads I have say "English type or Mesinger optional" which means to me the type of saddle used a on British 3 speed up through the 1960s,  My 1953 Varsity New World has such a saddle. The covering is an odd cloth/leather material.   Roger


----------



## bikerbluz (Feb 21, 2020)

The 1939 catalog pic shows a long spring saddle like used on the balloon tire bikes.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 21, 2020)

bikerbluz said:


> The 1939 catalog pic shows a long spring saddle like used on the balloon tire bikes.




That is the only catalog image that shows the long spring saddle for the New World, or any of the lightweight models. Look at the other 39 NW catalog images and it shows and states "English Type" saddle. I wonder if any actually left the factory with that long spring saddle. It's stated in the catalog that the New World could be equipped with English type lightweight or the Mesinger saddle.


----------



## rennfaron (Feb 21, 2020)

I have come across a lot with that type or similar on it. Can't say whether they left the factory like that though.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 21, 2020)

This is the long spring in question.


----------



## rennfaron (Feb 21, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> This is the long spring in question.



Ah! That I don’t think I have seen.

I did come across this saddle, assume was converted from a regular lightweight world saddle. If pieced together it was done well and somehow how the parts are interchangeable. I haven't seen another one like it. Glad to own it, even if it looks a little funky.


----------



## Miq (Feb 21, 2020)

That's a really funky saddle @rennfaron! English top on long spring frame.    Do you have a pic of the underside?


----------



## Miq (Feb 21, 2020)

This "picture" has always looked weird.  The mudguard braces are drawn as bar type but bar braces don't show up on New Worlds until after the War.

I do however agree with the "rugged bicycle for everyday use" part.      I also like a long spring saddle on my 41.  Troxel mix-match 40s saddle.


----------



## rennfaron (Feb 21, 2020)

Miq said:


> That's a really funky saddle @rennfaron! English top on long spring frame.    Do you have a pic of the underside?



You got it! Here is one just like it but the more typical look.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 21, 2020)

Miq said:


> View attachment 1143757
> This "picture" has always looked weird.  The mudguard braces are drawn as bar type but bar braces don't show up on New Worlds until after the War.
> 
> I do however agree with the "rugged bicycle for everyday use" part.      I also like a long spring saddle on my 41.  Troxel mix-match 40s saddle.
> View attachment 1143758




Note what also appears to be a chrome removable seat post clamp in that 39 image. Oh, and check out the valve stem caps!  

Thanks for enlarging that image, all the cool little details came to life.  lol


----------



## Miq (Feb 21, 2020)

Thanks @rennfaron!  Looks like the pan bolt locations on that Mesinger English top line up nicely with a long spring frame.  That's sweet!


----------



## bikerbluz (Feb 22, 2020)

I just bought what I believe is a 1940 New World yesterday. Looks to be original, with a Troxel long spring saddle on it. Of course no way of really knowing like was said, whether it came that way or not. Glad the valve caps were brought up, because I believe the front cap on this one is like in the 39 ad. Thought it might be a 39 but realized it doesn’t have the rear facing drops in the back. I will try to get some pics posted today. Always glad to learn more, and love all the detail stuff which comes with our hobby.


----------



## Miq (Feb 22, 2020)

@bikerbluz Nice!!  I'm looking forward to seeing pics and adding it to our prewar New World registry.  Rear forks on New Worlds are very rare from what we've seen.  Please include pics of the long spring saddle, and bottom bracket with serial number if you can.  They will be interesting.  Good score!


----------



## bikerbluz (Feb 22, 2020)

This is as found. Just sprayed the bolts with WD40 and wiped off some bird poop. Badged Goodrich.... handlebars are Wald I believe, W there On them, doesn’t really show in the photos. Really nice chrome chassis Troxel saddle. Does anyone know if these could be original tires and tubes? Also what year on the serial number? Thanks much for any and all help. Kevin


----------



## bikerbluz (Feb 22, 2020)

The front hub is a Schwinn script, rear mussleman.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 22, 2020)

bikerbluz said:


> This is as found. Just sprayed the bolts with WD40 and wiped off some bird poop. Badged Goodrich.... handlebars are Wald I believe, W there On them, doesn’t really show in the photos. Really nice chrome chassis Troxel saddle. Does anyone know if these could be original tires and tubes? Also what year on the serial number? Thanks much for any and all help. KevinView attachment 1144059
> View attachment 1144060
> 
> View attachment 1144061
> ...




 I'm thinking that's an early 41. No pre war G serials on the list yet! Post up in @Miq 's thread here for the record. -----> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/w...know-you-have-them-tell-us-about-them.151709/


----------



## rennfaron (Feb 22, 2020)

bikerbluz said:


> This is as found. Just sprayed the bolts with WD40 and wiped off some bird poop. Badged Goodrich.... handlebars are Wald I believe, W there On them, doesn’t really show in the photos. Really nice chrome chassis Troxel saddle. Does anyone know if these could be original tires and tubes? Also what year on the serial number? Thanks much for any and all help. Kevin



Those tire are consistent with the time period. Could have been swapped out though. It would be hard to know. I generally thought those were more later 40s.


----------



## Miq (Feb 22, 2020)

Second "Pic" of long spring saddle New World. 

I think @bikerbluz 's New World is in GREAT shape and will clean up very well.  Please let me know if you need any info on the parts you have.  It is basically the same as the bike I ride daily except for the hubs. 

@GTs58 I will post it in the NW thread with a few pics. Edit - @bikerbluz beat me to it.


----------

